# Penis discharge in newborn



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

My son has had some thick pinkish discharge in his diaper a couple of times. The doctor didn't say much about it, but said it sounds like what usually happens in girls. I was wondering if anyone had heard of this or if I should be concerned. It seems like he doesn't pee enough either, he poops a lot though. I might just be paranoid.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Have you posted this question in the Case Against Circumcision board? I bet someone there would have an answer.









Julia
dd 9mos


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Is it like a mucus with pink color?? Or is it just a rusty color on his diaper? How old is he and are you bfing if so has your milk came in yet?

Sorry for the 20 questions but they may be relavent.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

He was born on 12/31 and I think my milk is starting to come in because I heard him swallowing more this morning. It seemed more pink when I posted, but I changed a diaper since and it is more orange and not thick like my husband had said. Hope that helps.


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffanie3* 
He was born on 12/31 and I think my milk is starting to come in because I heard him swallowing more this morning. It seemed more pink when I posted, but I changed a diaper since and it is more orange and not thick like my husband had said. Hope that helps.

I'm a first time mom & certainly no expert, but I wanted to say that my newborn (12/16--not circ'd) had rusty orange spots intermitently in his diapers for several days. He was also late to start peeing frequently. This lasted less than a week after he was born--it resolved before I was concerned enough to call my doc. Now his elimination is frequent and normal.

Maybe just a passing thing?

Good luck!


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

It's probably just "brick dust" and is common when mama's milk hasn't come in yet. I bet it will be gone by tomorrow, maybe even by tonight.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds normal. My ds had this as well - from what I remember (don't quote me on it







) it is a build up of urea in the urine that is common in newborns.

Just keep you eye on it, it should stop in a few days.

Congrats in your baby!


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Brick dust is what I was thinking as well. It is caused from highly concentrated urine and usually happens before your milk comes in then gradually disapears. DS had it and when I called the ped over it he blamed his foresking







: then I took him back to the MW for his 2 day old exam and the nurse said it was brick dust. He just happened to have it in his diaper when we got there so she was able to positivily identify it without relying on a description.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks, my milk is in full force now, so hopefully it will just go away. Thanks again


----------

